# Wer kennt gute Case-Modding-bedarf-shops?



## nfrimmel (31. August 2004)

hi leute, hab mich jetzt entschlossen mir dieses gehäuse zuzulegen. zur zeit kann ich mir noch nicht so runde ide kabel etc. leisten, aber ich möchte immer weiter modden bis dann alles nur noch so fluoresziert. jetzt meine frage: kennt jemand eine kette für case-modding bedarf, die auch in österreich vertreten ist? ich möchte nicht wegen jedem kabel bei caseking bestellen, das dauert 2 wochen noch wien....alternativ würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn jemand ein geschäft in wien kennen würde!!!!

thx im vorraus nfrimmel


----------



## Intelkiller (31. August 2004)

nfrimmel am 31.08.2004 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute, hab mich jetzt entschlossen mir dieses gehäuse zuzulegen. zur zeit kann ich mir noch nicht so runde ide kabel etc. leisten, aber ich möchte immer weiter modden bis dann alles nur noch so fluoresziert. jetzt meine frage: kennt jemand eine kette für case-modding bedarf, die auch in österreich vertreten ist? ich möchte nicht wegen jedem kabel bei caseking bestellen, das dauert 2 wochen noch wien....alternativ würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn jemand ein geschäft in wien kennen würde!!!!
> 
> thx im vorraus nfrimmel



kurz und knapp

www.pc-cooling.de
www.listan.de

da gibt es noch mehr aber mir fallen im moment keine ein


----------



## nfrimmel (31. August 2004)

Intelkiller am 31.08.2004 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> nfrimmel am 31.08.2004 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das aber wieder online-shops oder? ich meinte eigentlich geschäfte, eben wegen der versandkosten etc. kennt jemand sowas? danke trotzdem

thx nfrimmel


----------



## Dropship (31. August 2004)

Das gehäuse da wollte ich mir auch kaufen, wenn ich net schon eins hätte *g*

Naja das Netzteil hat mich abgeschreckt. Für 45€ Case + Netzteil.....das is bestimmt voll der mist und hat jede wette viel zu wenig anschlüsse.


----------



## nfrimmel (31. August 2004)

Dropship am 31.08.2004 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gehäuse da wollte ich mir auch kaufen, wenn ich net schon eins hätte *g*
> 
> Naja das Netzteil hat mich abgeschreckt. Für 45€ Case + Netzteil.....das is bestimmt voll der mist und hat jede wette viel zu wenig anschlüsse.



ich hab eh selber eines und werd das von meinem jetzigen pc einbauen, wenn das nichts taugt.

mfg kennt keiner ein geschäft wo man reinlatschen und fluorkabel kaufen kann?

thx nfrimmel


----------



## Thunderbird (1. September 2004)

Da muss ich schon wissen wo du wohnst.
Teilweise gibts sowas bei Karstadt, Media Markt und Co oder bei kleineren PC Läden, aber die Preise sind imens. 

Da haste die VK 3mal raus. Stell dich nicht so an und bestell Online, willst doch auch ein Casemodder sein.
www.com-tra.de
www.low-noise.de
www.conix.de
www.ichbinleise.de
www.cool-cases.org
www.caseking.de


----------



## Danielovitch (1. September 2004)

Nur so: Von PC-Cooling gibts auch 'ne österreichische Seite (vielleicht liefern die dir dann schneller - bei pc-cooling.de hab ich meine Sachen nach einem Werktag gekriegt...   ): PC-Cooling Österreich.


----------



## nfrimmel (2. September 2004)

Danielovitch am 01.09.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so: Von PC-Cooling gibts auch 'ne österreichische Seite (vielleicht liefern die dir dann schneller - bei pc-cooling.de hab ich meine Sachen nach einem Werktag gekriegt...   ): PC-Cooling Österreich.



danke leute das problem is das ich erst 15 bin und es meinem vater ziemlcih auf die nerven gehen wird wenn er dauern 4 euro preis + 8 euro versand überweisen muss.....aber trotzdem danke. bei der österreichischen pc-cooling seite komm ich immer wieder auf die deutsche, und der versand ist dort sogar noch teurer  

also thx nfrimmel


----------



## KiwiBaum (2. September 2004)

moin
bin selber aus österreich......
aber aus OÖ
aber ich kenn nen onlineshop in wien...
www.modding-4u.com...
is irgendwo in wien,....
und is auch net so teuer..eigentlich eher billi
ich hoff ihc konnt helfen...

mfg kiwi..

visit my homepage...
www.kiwibaum.tk


----------



## nfrimmel (6. September 2004)

KiwiBaum am 02.09.2004 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> bin selber aus österreich......
> aber aus OÖ
> aber ich kenn nen onlineshop in wien...
> ...



cool danke!!!!!

thx nfrimmel


----------



## Areocool (1. Dezember 2004)

Hy,

hier ein paar Shops im Internet:

www.listan.de
www.pcking.de
www.caseking.de
www.alternate.de
www.pccooling.de
www.sharkoon.de(Kannste dir Teile aussuchen und angucken bestellen musste woanders)
Ansonsten Vobis

Ich hoffe das hat dier ein wenig geholfen.

MfG LiZard(Mein Zockname)  

My Email Rocco.kosian@freenet.de


----------



## m4xi (8. Dezember 2004)

hallo ich hab mal ne frage und zwar wollt ich mir das gehäuse hier holn http://www.circotech.com/yhst-1568194807313/aspire-x-navigator-aluminum-gaming-computer-case-with-500w-clear-cover-aluminum-power-supply-watt-wa.html 
aber ich find das nirgendwo in deutschland. wisst ihr vielleicht noch nen irgendne möglichkeit wo ich das finden kann?? ich hab schon auf allen seiten nachgekuckt die ich kenn aber das is nirgendwo  

thx


----------



## shakal666 (15. Dezember 2004)

guggst Du hier http://tunescout24.de

Moddingzeugs bis zum abwinken


----------

